# Lilly STOLEN! from field!



## Hels_Bels (12 May 2008)

Please Please help find Lillie,,
She is a Skewbald, 14,1hh Cob x, with a blaze down her face and 4 white feathers she was taken Friday 9th May.
Hall Farm Oppisite Burgh Castle,,
Ne info call police straight away coz we ave reported er stolen Cheers !!!! x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbee (12 May 2008)

Christ helen, I thought you were on about Lilly...lilly...but then realised shes no longer here!
Hope they find her


----------



## Hels_Bels (12 May 2008)

I no shes one of ma friends! thought i would put her up on her, gets the word round more!


----------



## julie1984 (12 May 2008)

bless my friend had her colored mare stolen she kept searching abg got her back , good luck put posters up every were


----------



## Searcher (12 May 2008)

Have you contacted the Derbyshire horsewatch team.
My horse was found due to him being advertised on Essex Horsewatch site.
they were extremely helpful.
where abouts in Derbyshire was she taken.
I live just over the border in Nottinghamshire and I will keep my eyes and ears open. I will print off the pic and put it up in my local tack shop.
 I wish you all the luck in the world for finding her.


----------



## Searcher (12 May 2008)

I've just had a thought, it was Derby market on the 10th,she might have gone through there.
There is a post here on "latest news "with a link to equine market watch it might be worth giving them a try.
Good luck.


----------



## cellie (12 May 2008)

Thats a mile away from me and she the image of my daughters mare thats scary.Keep us posted .Was she taken at night.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (12 May 2008)

OH MY GOD i am so so sorry for you please keep us posted....


----------



## vennessa (13 May 2008)

Do you have any other details of the horse? Photos of both sides, markings, distinguishing marks, height etc? If you could pm me details and more photo's i will add it to my book.
 Appleby Horse Fair is comeing up! Coulourds are the easiest to get returned due to their markings. You must get all details everywhere, websites etc and don't give up even months down the line. They usually turn up after being sold to private homes.


----------



## Hels_Bels (13 May 2008)

I will hopefully have some more details by 2nite and some more pics! she's gonna write it down for me and send me pics!


----------



## LynnWalker (13 May 2008)

Hello, sorry to hear your friends horse was stolen. Its stow fair on thursday - coincedence ? Appleby is close too.

Contact your local Horsewatch, do posters, try to get her in local papers, local radio, news  - any source of advertising you can. Make sure you use pics of both sides and any distinguishing marks are listed.

I wish you the best of luck. My boy was stolen almost 2 years ago, and I still havent found him. He is a coloured, Im sure someone has bought him and doesnt want to give him back. I will never stop looking and one day he will come home.


----------



## Comanche (13 May 2008)

Best of luck. I can't imagine how awful this must be for you. Will keep eyes and ears open!


----------



## Hels_Bels (13 May 2008)

heres some more pics from different angles:
















Please Please help to find her! owner is soooo deverstated!


----------



## Hels_Bels (13 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats a mile away from me and she the image of my daughters mare thats scary.Keep us posted .Was she taken at night. 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes she was taken during the night from the feild she was in!


----------



## stormhorse (13 May 2008)

can you get the owner to get the crime reference number &amp; then contact horsewatch direct so that the we can get her networked round the watches.

Deb
Sandwell Horsewatch


----------



## Hels_Bels (13 May 2008)

have told her to! thankyou!


----------



## tagalog (13 May 2008)

have found  a witness, police were going round to take a statement.  Trouble is as it was daylight he thought it was the owner taking it out of the gate so didn't look at man that hard.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hels_Bels (13 May 2008)

thankyou sooooooo much! please keep me updated! as much as you can!


----------



## BankEndRescue (13 May 2008)

York sales is on next Friday and Holmfirth every Saturday, I'll keep an eye open for her.  It's just awful...bastards ought to be hung


----------



## EMWSanctuaries (14 May 2008)

Hels_Bels are you going to be at Stow Fair tomorrow?
If not please PM or e-mail me crime ref number and full description, we have the picture but as much info as possible please,  plus contact number for you.
emw@equinemarketwatch.org.uk
 We have 6 of the EMW team at Stow tomorrow.


----------



## BankEndRescue (14 May 2008)

do you ever have reps in Yorkshire EMW?


----------



## Hels_Bels (14 May 2008)

Im not sure!

Thankyou everyone for helping!


----------



## EMWSanctuaries (14 May 2008)

We've had York sale covered but it's intermitant, Also our Beeston and Holmfirth auction team come and go. Always happy for more people working those locations.


----------



## BankEndRescue (14 May 2008)

well I go to both on a regular basis, PM me if you want me to do anything


----------



## cellie (16 May 2008)

Did you hear that there was another horse stolen last night and a trailer thats 3 now all within a mile radius.Have you any more news on Lillie I noticed they have put up posts in the local tack shops.We are all on the look out hope you have some good news soon.


----------



## Hels_Bels (16 May 2008)

nope iv not herd anymore!


----------



## annie0bigC (17 May 2008)

where abouts in derbyshire was she taken from?


----------



## Hels_Bels (17 May 2008)

shes wasnt taken from derbyshire! she was taken from norfolk! Burgh Castle!!


----------



## cellie (19 May 2008)

Theres been another from Browston thats 6 in this mile radius inc Lilly does your friend have any news.Some of  the girls on our yard know her daughter.Cant beleive they havent caught anyone the vet came yesterday and said Norwich was targetted as well.


----------



## Hels_Bels (19 May 2008)

no have not herd anything else! will speak to her later and see if she knows anymore!


----------



## Sharonr (19 May 2008)

So sorry to read about poor Lilly.

Will keep an eye out up here in Scotland. 

Might be worth checking out dealers websites. I'm not suggesting the dealers themselves would have stolen her but the people that steal them have to sell them on somehow so would maybe trick a dealer into it.


----------



## Hels_Bels (21 May 2008)

thanku everyones help is a bonus!


----------



## Searcher (30 May 2008)

I have posted her picture on horsemart forum hope you don't mind.
could be something to do with these suspicious men that are going round.
I noticed a poster of her at the crime prevention day at Towerlands Yesterday
 V x


----------



## carys220 (7 June 2008)

no update, just bumping as this horse has actually been stolen!


----------

